# TDF Unofficial Teamspeak server



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2016)

I have created a Teamspeak server for TDF members to communicate. This server is located in Bangalore, therefore would offer lesser latency in communication over using voice chat than game servers that might be in other remote locations.

This thread is dedicated to enhancing the server, requesting modifications or adding channels.

To start off, I have added two channels, namely Dota 2 and Battlefield 4. Request in this thread if more channels are needed.

Server URL: teamspeak.desmond-david.me:9987
Password: tdfunlimited

Download Teamspeak: Welcome to TeamSpeak - TeamSpea

Enjoy.

Request mods to make this thread sticky.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2016)

How about Rocket League channel?? [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] , [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] , @Alok , @Allu Azad , [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2016)

Sure. I can create that.

Will create and confirm.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2016)

[MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION]  No no, sorry, wait for other members to confirm. What if they don't want to? What I will do alone there


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2016)

Creating it is not much effort. I can create it and leave it at that. If interested you guys can join at any time.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Added Rocket League channel. 

Nominate members to be made channel moderators.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh,  well you got the mic now.. xD 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2016)

Good , thanks for RL channel


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 6, 2016)

i guess we already had two unofficial mumble servers running already  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] if you remember ?
 [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION] is it hosted on your DigitalOcean droplet ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> i guess we already had two unofficial mumble servers running already  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] if you remember ?
> [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION] is it hosted on your DigitalOcean droplet ?



I was not aware of the Mumble servers and therefore created mine.

Yes, it's hosted on my DigitalOcean droplet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is the unofficial digit Discord server: Discor


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Here is the unofficial digit Discord server: Discor


"server"

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2017)

Just for the sake of discussion, what are the advantages over Steam's group voice chat ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> "server"



That's what they call it. Still convenient and better than TS now imo.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> That's what they call it. Still convenient and better than TS now imo.



Convenient yes, spartan no.

But anyway, I have brought the server down because it literally costs money to run. If there are enough requests for this I will bring it up again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I have brought the server down because it literally costs money to run.


This is the reason I felt Discord excels. Although the nearest server is Singapore, it does the work. IP addresses etc can't leak over discord.


----------

